# '18 IN SG Deavion Washington (9/9/2017)



## Jason Svoboda

*Shooting Guard*
Terre Haute (IN) Terre Haute South
*AAU:* George Hill 2018

*Ht:* 6'3" | *Wt: *170 lbs


----------



## Jason Svoboda

Indiana State was in open gym today to see 2018 Deavion Washington and 2017 Jaylen Minnett of TH South. @Rick_Sports10— royal washington (@WashingtonRoyal) October 8, 2014


----------



## SycamoreStateofMind

Young and full of talent. The kid doesn't look or play like a freshman. He is obviously going to grow some more both physically and as a player. It will be interesting to see how he plays vs. North tonight. 

I am sure the Sycamores will be on his radar early and often. It would surprise me if he picks up some low major offers eventually. We will see how he develops but he is going to have a D1 body with the experience of being a 4 year starter in high school.


----------



## True Blue

Sadly, if he keeps progressing, he will never play at ISU.  He's a top 100 player who's already getting looks from IU and Purdue.  His talent jumps off the charts.  He just needs to get stronger and work on his jumpshot.


----------



## hans1950

If he's that good he should be moving to Indy anytime now...lol


----------



## True Blue

hans1950 said:


> If he's that good he should be moving to Indy anytime now...lol



Lol.  No doubt.

Probably the only thing keeping him here is Maynard Lewis who is his uncle I believe and Maynard is an assistant.


----------



## IndyTreeFan

If he's got that much upside, we should set up a tent on his front lawn.  Set him up with cars, clothes, girls, money....

I kid, I kid...sort of...


----------



## hans1950

Fortunately with AAU ball being what it is your HS isn't that important as it once was.


----------



## Jason Svoboda

IndyTreeFan said:


> If he's got that much upside, we should set up a tent on his front lawn.  Set him up with cars, clothes, girls, money....
> 
> I kid, I kid...sort of...



I'll pull first shift.

Seriously though, just once I'd love to see a big time prospect pick a mid-major and just put up monster numbers. Like, could you imagine LeBron James playing one year at Akron. Goooood lawd.


----------



## IndyTreeFan

Jason Svoboda said:


> I'll pull first shift.
> 
> Seriously though, just once I'd love to see a big time prospect pick a mid-major and just put up monster numbers. Like, could you imagine LeBron James playing one year at Akron. Goooood lawd.



This.  X 100000000000000000

And it's not like that is totally unprecedented.  I remember this player who just tore up his competition in high school and went to a little known basketball school, put up monster numbers, and changed the game of basketball forever.  Why wouldn't that be a selling point?  Heck, we'll even schedule a whole non-con slate of P5 teams for you to show off against, Deavion.  A good closer could sell that...


----------



## SycamoreStateofMind

*'18 IN SG Deavion Washington*

Wait a minute, before you start this - even just for fun. Lets remember his uncle Maynard Lewis went to Purdue - had a decent career at PU,  would have fit in well at IState. I was in middle school at the time - only remember bits and pieces of his career. Not sure if IState even tried but would assume we did. 

In other words, if his uncle avoided us I can't see young Deavion being any different. If he needs any proof of what can be done here at Indiana State all he needs to do is look on the north wall of Souths gym and see Odum's Indiana All Star jersey and then look at the career #13 had here - you can make a hell of a name for yourself if you are a local kid that stays local and has a huge career!


----------



## Southgrad07

Offered while on his unofficial visit today. Would of liked to see us out in front of the ball st and iupuis of the world on this hometown kid.


----------



## Jason Svoboda

Blessed to receive an offer from Indiana State...!!!!!!Thank you Coach Lansing and staff !!!! 🔵⚪️ pic.twitter.com/fDDxzqXjH5— DeAvion Washington (@deman3320) June 21, 2016


----------



## Coach

Southgrad07 said:


> Offered while on his unofficial visit today. Would of liked to see us out in front of the ball st and iupuis of the world on this hometown kid.



If a player is so insecure about "who offered first" probably would not be a good fit for most programs anyway. Better to be like a girl selecting offers for a date at the prom.........holding out to get the one she wants.


----------



## SycamoreStateofMind

Coach said:


> If a player is so insecure about "who offered first" probably would not be a good fit for most programs anyway. Better to be like a girl selecting offers for a date at the prom.........holding out to get the one she wants.



Missed the point. Hometown kid that they've had the chance to see plenty of, do you really need to wait around for other in state schools to offer before you? Why not go ahead and get it done with?? 

They waited to offer Odum and that worked out. Agree, you don't really get selected too often by a player for being "first" (to offer). Too much more goes into it.


----------



## sycamorebacker

So, how good is this guy?  PG skills?


----------



## SycamoreStateofMind

sycamorebacker said:


> So, how good is this guy?  PG skills?



From what little I have seen from him he is a plus athlete, sees the floor really well (when he wants to) and could prove the ability to be a big time shot maker - elevates well. Can get to the rim and finish. I wouldn't ever consider him a PG - I think he will be an athletic wing at the next level.


----------



## Jason Svoboda

Offered by Valpo on his visit today.


----------



## Jason Svoboda

Indiana State coach Greg Lansing watching Terre Haute South's Deavion Washington (2018) and Aaron Henry of Ben Davis (2018) tonight.— Kyle Neddenriep (@KyleNeddenriep) December 10, 2016


----------



## meistro

Really hope we get this kid. Watched him at the classic today and he looks like a man out there. He still needs to work on his ball handling and shot but he has really improved the last couple years. He looks like a good teammate and very coachable.


----------



## BankShot

How does he compare w/ Dwayne Latham of ISU a few yrs. back?


----------



## Southgrad07

meistro said:


> Really hope we get this kid. Watched him at the classic today and he looks like a man out there. He still needs to work on his ball handling and shot but he has really improved the last couple years. He looks like a good teammate and very coachable.



Can only speak to the last part personally. He is very coachable and a good teammate. From what I seen in the past he could be a plus defender and athlete at the next level. He is no lathan in the hops department but no slouch either. If his shot is improving he is a perfect fit for the valley IMO.


----------



## treeman

Southgrad07 said:


> Can only speak to the last part personally.


 Don't know how well you know the kid, but i'm hoping that you are giving him a little nudge towards I.S.U......of course don't break any NCAA violations doing it.:cheeky:


----------



## Southgrad07

South lost to a vastly  inferior  opponent tonight. Minnett was back on the floor and it seems like when he is out there everything runs through him and he doesnt get others involved. He is an amazing shooter,but he thinks every shot is a good one and doesnt make anyone better around him. Not to mention he is poor at best on the defensive end...

That all being said, Washington wasnt great tonight and missed a big ft  that could of won it. I would still like to see him in blue.  Put him in a real system with a coach that holds everyone accountable  and he'll  thrive. Oh and stayed to watch some of the nv  game and they look as good as ive seen them in years. Hyatt and booe are a great small school high school  backcourt  duo.


----------



## meistro

Southgrad07 said:


> South lost to a vastly  inferior  opponent tonight. Minnett was back on the floor and it seems like when he is out there everything runs through him and he doesnt get others involved. He is an amazing shooter,but he thinks every shot is a good one and doesnt make anyone better around him. Not to mention he is poor at best on the defensive end...
> 
> That all being said, Washington wasnt great tonight and missed a big ft  that could of won it. I would still like to see him in blue.  Put him in a real system with a coach that holds everyone accountable  and he'll  thrive. Oh and stayed to watch some of the nv  game and they look as good as ive seen them in years. Hyatt and booe are a great small school high school  backcourt  duo.



I knew Minnet was back and was one of the reasons I decided not to go. Laziest defensive player with his athletic ability I've seen lately. Not sorry we didn't get him.


----------



## SycamoreStateofMind

*'18 IN SG Deavion Washington*

Watched South for the first and most likely only time this year. Here are my thoughts on Washington, Minnett and South. 

First Washington. He probably would have made a really good DB if he decided to play a sport with more Occupational hazards. I say this seriously and then I say it tongue in cheek because he hammered (and I mean hammered) a Linton kid on a layup to win the game in regulation and nothing was called. As for his game, he is always looking to make the extra pass which is nice. Overall I don't think he handles it very well and relies on his athleticism waaaay to much rather than just rolling up his sleeves and going to work. His defensive game last night take away a couple bust out steals for dunks was pathetic. He would come off his man completely on D just to try to make a play on the ball. He let the only shooter Linton had get 3's off on multiple occasions. I left very uninspired by what I saw. 

Minnett is also a gifted athlete but he is a hotdog if I ever saw one in my life. A kid that beats his own chest any chance he gets. And like Washington a kid who relies on his athletic ability way too much. Rather than just playing defense the way its supposed to be played he gets caught reached and rarely moves his feet on D. Offensively he has all the tools. He can shoot it and handle it better than any guard we have right now not named Scott and it's really not even that close. That said, that think Scott takes bad shots should see Minnett play - this kid chucks it and everything is for style points. He rarely just steps into it, shoots it, makes it and then just gets back on D. He often dribbles senselessly, shoots it fading left or right, makes it and then jogs back boasting in his own shit. It's quite ridiculous to watch really. 

As for South - you have 8 coaches and none of you can tell this kid to get over his own shit. I mean seriously you got 2 D1 basketball players and 2 decent ball handlers around them that can shoot it - a few bodies inside and you could make a run this season. Problem is Washington is still a few years away and Minnett is too selfish - for this team to ever make a run. They got beat by a team last night that had no division 1 basketball players and probably no college basketball players at all. Just a bunch of kids who are well coached and play hard!


----------



## True Blue

SycamoreStateofMind said:


> Watched South for the first and most likely only time this year. Here are my thoughts on Washington, Minnett and South.
> 
> First Washington. He probably would have made a really good DB if he decided to play a sport with more Occupational hazards. I say this seriously and then I say it tongue in cheek because he hammered (and I mean hammered) a Linton kid on a layup to win the game in regulation and nothing was called. As for his game, he is always looking to make the extra pass which is nice. Overall I don't think he handles it very well and relies on his athleticism waaaay to much rather than just rolling up his sleeves and going to work. His defensive game last night take away a couple bust out steals for dunks was pathetic. He would come off his man completely on D just to try to make a play on the ball. He let the only shooter Linton had get 3's off on multiple occasions. I left very uninspired by what I saw.
> 
> Minnett is also a gifted athlete but he is a hotdog if I ever saw one in my life. A kid that beats his own chest any chance he gets. And like Washington a kid who relies on his athletic ability way too much. Rather than just playing defense the way its supposed to be played he gets caught reached and rarely moves his feet on D. Offensively he has all the tools. He can shoot it and handle it better than any guard we have right now not named Scott and it's really not even that close. That said, that think Scott takes bad shots should see Minnett play - this kid chucks it and everything is for style points. He rarely just steps into it, shoots it, makes it and then just gets back on D. He often dribbles senselessly, shoots it fading left or right, makes it and then jogs back boasting in his own shit. It's quite ridiculous to watch really.
> 
> As for South - you have 8 coaches and none of you can tell this kid to get over his own shit. I mean seriously you got 2 D1 basketball players and 2 decent ball handlers around them that can shoot it - a few bodies inside and you could make a run this season. Problem is Washington is still a few years away and Minnett is too selfish - for this team to ever make a run. They got beat by a team last night that had no division 1 basketball players and probably no college basketball players at all. Just a bunch of kids who are well coached and play hard!



I was one of the biggest Minnett supporters but I was disgusted with his defensive effort against Linton.  With his athletic ability and strength, he should dominate high school guards defensively.  TH South has top 10, maybe top 5 talent this year with 2 D-1 players, a sophomore big man who will play college, a pg who is very good just tiny and they'll be lucky to win sectionals.  I think there was a reason South beat the 3rd ranked team in Wisconsin who has a couple d-1 players when Minnett did not play. Better chemistry.

I did like last night when they were up by 17 with a couple minutes left and Minnett took a horrible shot.  Maynard Lewis ripped him out of the game and got in his face and he didn't go back in.  That may help them in the long run.

As far as Washington, at least he plays hard.  He's going to be a good player I think.  Kind of reminds me of Kristian Smith.  

Some highlights against the team from Milwaukee:

http://wthitv.com/2016/12/23/deavion-washington-leads-th-south-comeback/

I will say that the 2 kids from Cloverdale take the worst shots I've ever seen.  The Butler recruit shoots it every time he gets the ball no matter the quality.


----------



## meistro

True Blue said:


> I was one of the biggest Minnett supporters but I was disgusted with his defensive effort against Linton.  With his athletic ability and strength, he should dominate high school guards defensively.  TH South has top 10, maybe top 5 talent this year with 2 D-1 players, a sophomore big man who will play college, a pg who is very good just tiny and they'll be lucky to win sectionals.  I think there was a reason South beat the 3rd ranked team in Wisconsin who has a couple d-1 players when Minnett did not play. Better chemistry.
> 
> I did like last night when they were up by 17 with a couple minutes left and Minnett took a horrible shot.  Maynard Lewis ripped him out of the game and got in his face and he didn't go back in.  That may help them in the long run.
> 
> As far as Washington, at least he plays hard.  He's going to be a good player I think.  Kind of reminds me of Kristian Smith.
> 
> Some highlights against the team from Milwaukee:
> 
> http://wthitv.com/2016/12/23/deavion-washington-leads-th-south-comeback/
> 
> I will say that the 2 kids from Cloverdale take the worst shots I've ever seen.  The Butler recruit shoots it every time he gets the ball no matter the quality.



True statement on Nees but man the local media loves him, just look at twitter.


----------



## True Blue

Washington was out injured today and Minnett played the best game I've seen him play defensively and had 40.


----------



## meistro

Southgrad07 said:


> South lost to a vastly  inferior  opponent tonight. Minnett was back on the floor and it seems like when he is out there everything runs through him and he doesnt get others involved. He is an amazing shooter,but he thinks every shot is a good one and doesnt make anyone better around him. Not to mention he is poor at best on the defensive end...
> 
> That all being said, Washington wasnt great tonight and missed a big ft  that could of won it. I would still like to see him in blue.  Put him in a real system with a coach that holds everyone accountable  and he'll  thrive. Oh and stayed to watch some of the nv  game and they look as good as ive seen them in years. Hyatt and booe are a great small school high school  backcourt  duo.


I'm watching Linton/North. How in the world did South lose to Linton?


----------



## True Blue

meistro said:


> I'm watching Linton/North. How in the world did South lose to Linton?



In all fairness Linton did play back to back overtime games against south and Northview and North had an extremely easy path to the championship


----------



## Jason Svoboda

Got his 1,000th point tonight.


My homie with his 1000th career point tonight! 👏👏👏 proud of you my man...keep workin 😎 pic.twitter.com/tivw6jzzvn— SHIPPPP (@connershipley5) February 12, 2017


----------



## Jason Svoboda

Named to All-Conference Indiana First Team.


----------



## Jason Svoboda

Named an Indiana Junior All-Star


Indiana Junior All-Stars. #Sycamores have offered or inquired about most. Hopefully several decide they want to play together at next level. pic.twitter.com/ZsWbyBZC7N— SycamorePride.com (@sycamorepride) March 22, 2017


----------



## Jason Svoboda

Named to the 2017 IBCA/Subway Underclass Large School All-State 

http://www.indystar.com/story/sport...bca-boys-basketball-all-state-teams/99566788/


----------



## SycamoreStateofMind

You watch Frank Martin's kids at KState and now South Carolina and they compete really really hard especially on D! Athletic kids that still get down and expend.

I bring this up because athletically I'm impressed with Washington. I think he's skilled and perhaps undervalued. However, at the HS level he relies on his athletic ability too often and doesn't just get down and exert himself. Someone has to convince this kid to play both ends of the floor at a high level.


----------



## Jason Svoboda

SycamoreStateofMind said:


> You watch Frank Martin's kids at KState and now South Carolina and they compete really really hard especially on D! Athletic kids that still get down and expend.
> 
> I bring this up because athletically I'm impressed with Washington. I think he's skilled and perhaps undervalued. However, at the HS level he relies on his athletic ability too often and doesn't just get down and exert himself. Someone has to convince this kid to play both ends of the floor at a high level.


Let me ask you this since you've seen him a ton. How does Washington compare to Devonte Brown? They seem to have similar frames coming out of HS, seem to have similar skill sets, etc.


----------



## Southgrad07

Jason Svoboda said:


> Let me ask you this since you've seen him a ton. How does Washington compare to Devonte Brown? They seem to have similar frames coming out of HS, seem to have similar skill sets, etc.



He's bigger and a more explosive athlete..remember db was quick, but not a leaper. Shoots it a little better than brown coming out of hs,neither are knock down tho.  Defensively he has the tools but is behind brown..gets caught napping far too often to be in db's class on that end


----------



## SycamoreStateofMind

Jason Svoboda said:


> Let me ask you this since you've seen him a ton. How does Washington compare to Devonte Brown? They seem to have similar frames coming out of HS, seem to have similar skill sets, etc.



Kyle coached him in MS I believe and has seen more of than I have. 

I wouldn't compare him to DB at all tbh. 

Of recent memory I'd compare him to a Lathan if anyone. Washington can handle the ball but he is also loose with the ball. Lathan had ball handling issues at times. I think he's got the ability to be a better passer than both Lathan and Brown by a long shot. I don't think he will ever be quite the athlete that Lathan was although he's very athletic. I think he will be a better shooter than Brown but probably comparable to Lathan. I don't think he will be able to defend as well as Brown and not because he's not capable but because from what I've seen he's a little lazy. When you are that athletic and you let little white kids dribble around you so you can swim behind them and try and poke it from behind you are lazy. If he really wanted to get down and play D in HS no one should ever be able to dribble around him. He leaves his man sometimes (to cheat) and he reaches often. My biggest issue with him isn't his offense - I think he will be a fine offensive player at the next level if he decides he wants to play both end.


----------



## Jason Svoboda

Had an home visit with Valpo last night per Twitter.


----------



## Jason Svoboda

Saw him play tonight out at the UAA event here in Fishers. Some brief thoughts on him and others in the supporting member section:

http://www.sycamorepride.com/showthread.php?38171


----------



## Jason Svoboda

Offered by UNC Greensboro.


----------



## Jason Svoboda

According to his AAU coach, some high majors are now kicking the tires and he will be visiting Temple soon.


----------



## Jason Svoboda

Offered by East Carolina and Temple.


----------



## Jason Svoboda

Wish this kid would pop and then start recruiting his future classmates. Program recruiting could use a shot in the arm right now.


----------



## SycamoreStateofMind

Yeah hopefully he will commit. Last time we had an undervalued kid from Terre Haute South commit it worked out pretty good. Terre Haute can get behind a kid like this and he can be a big part of our resurgance in the Valley with the Shockers gone. Got some good pieces already in place - think he'd fit in nicely.


----------



## GoBlueISU

SycamoreStateofMind said:


> Yeah hopefully he will commit. Last time we had an undervalued kid from Terre Haute South commit it worked out pretty good. Terre Haute can get behind a kid like this and he can be a big part of our resurgance in the Valley with the Shockers gone. Got some good pieces already in place - think he'd fit in nicely.



Agree with you. Always love seeing hometown kids stay home and elevating ISU. 

Be the next Brave-to-State great, D!


----------



## Bluethunder

Official visit to State set for next weekend (9/8 and 9/9).


----------



## Southgrad07

Suppose to head to valpo for an official visit the weekend after. Losing him to an in conference opponent would stink. I think it's still very much up in the air where he lands. Really good kid off the court too. Always fun to have good local players on the team.. Hopefully he pulls the trigger and we build on what looks to be a solid 17 class with another one.


----------



## SycamoreStateofMind

I hear Valpo could be cooling.


----------



## BrokerZ

Priority. Number. One.


----------



## Jason Svoboda

Alright D, it's time for you to end the charade and become the cornerstone for our class. Then, put on your recruiting hat and go get the guys you enjoyed playing with and against in AAU; Guys you can see helping win a MVC title and helping you get to the Big Dance. 

Make it happen, captain!


----------



## chaddog

Valpo got a commit from a pretty good shooting guard a few days ago.


----------



## Jason Svoboda

Got'em as Twitch would say.


pic.twitter.com/RJ9Fp6uAu5— DeAvion Washington (@deman3320) September 9, 2017


----------



## pbutler218

Welcome to the Sycamores Deavion. Great job to the coaches for landing this kid as well!


----------



## BrokerZ

Hell yeah! Welcome to the Sycamores, D! We all look forward to seeing you in the Blue and White next year!


----------



## bluestreak

All Right!!!!!!!!


----------



## meistro

Great news! Good job coaches, and congratulations Deavion! Looking forward to seeing you in blue and white.


----------



## ISUCC

great news indeed!! Welcome!


----------



## Sycamore Proud

Welcome to ISU!   We are happy you are a Sycamore!  Way to go coaches!


----------



## Bluethunder

Made my Saturday!

We score at Tennessee and I see Washington committed.  Nice!!!!


----------



## treeman

YES! Great news!!!!! I love when i highly recruited local kid stays home, this exactly what the program needed!


----------



## southernindianaballer

Hot Dog!  Great News...  Welcome Deavion!


----------



## GoSycamores

*De'Avion Washington Signs NLI With Sycamore Basketball*






Indiana State basketball head coach Greg Lansing announced this evening that Terre Haute native De'Avion Washington has signed a national letter of intent and will join the Sycamore Basketball program in time for the 2018-19 campaign. This is the second NLI for the Sycamores during the current signing period as West Des Moines, Iowa native Blake Brinkmeyer put his name on the dotted line Wednesday. 

More...


----------



## GoSycamores

*De'Avion Washington Signs NLI With Sycamore Basketball*






Indiana State basketball head coach Greg Lansing announced this evening that Terre Haute native De'Avion Washington has signed a national letter of intent and will join the Sycamore Basketball program in time for the 2018-19 campaign. This is the second NLI for the Sycamores during the current signing period as West Des Moines, Iowa native Blake Brinkmeyer put his name on the dotted line Wednesday. 

More...


----------



## Bluethunder

Nice


----------



## pbutler218

This kids team T. H. South got beat by freaking Edgewood tonight in the classic. He and his teammates couldn't guard their shooters.


----------



## bent20

pbutler218 said:


> This kids team T. H. South got beat by freaking Edgewood tonight in the classic. He and his teammates couldn't guard their shooters.



I see "freaking Edgewood" won the classic.


----------



## skdent1414

bent20 said:


> I see "freaking Edgewood" won the classic.



The field was very down this year from what I understand. I think it’s understandable to say “freaking edgewood”. Edgewood should never beat the Terre Haute schools especially when one has a D1 recruit. That speaks to how down those squads are. Any TH North/South school from the last 30 years should have won that tournament. I’ve never seen Washington play so I’ll spare my opinions regarding his D1 abilities.


----------



## pbutler218

bent20 said:


> I see "freaking Edgewood" won the classic.


That's because T.H. North is horrible. And that's understating it!


----------



## sycamore tuff

pbutler218 said:


> This kids team T. H. South got beat by freaking Edgewood tonight in the classic. He and his teammates couldn't guard their shooters.



Is Ellettsville not allowed to have a couple good athletes live in their district?  Someone probably said the same thing about French lick many years ago.


----------



## Southgrad07

Washington with 17 in the first half in the first game of regionals. Passed his coach for 2nd all time scorer at south. Braves up 12 and Lansing is on hand.


----------



## Southgrad07

Washington up to 32..Braves will be moving on to either try and beat unbeaten Warren central or  Ben Davis led by Michigan state commit Aaron Henry..tall task


----------



## pbutler218

Southgrad07 said:


> Washington up to 32..Braves will be moving on to either try and beat unbeaten Warren central or  Ben Davis led by Michigan state commit Aaron Henry..tall task



What kind of competition did he get that against today? I bet tonight will be a little tougher for him.


----------



## Bluethunder

Very nice game for him.  Best of luck to THS in the next one.


----------



## Southgrad07

Warren it is. Great ot victory over BD. South will have their hands full with that physical bunch.


----------



## Southgrad07

South getting bum rushed (22-4) in the night cap after about one quarter. Dee and the whole south team looks poorly coached and overmatched.. Got until halftime to cut this thing in half or they are done.


----------



## Southgrad07

South down by 20ish at half...game over. Worlds worst game plan. Tried to out athlete and run a team that lives on that shit.. Porter has potential but needs to go to JC or prep. These short but quick WC guards have bothered him.


----------



## pbutler218

Apparently Washington got ejected with 2 technical. NOT a good way to end your H.S. career.


----------



## SycamoreStateofMind

Nice... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I haven’t seen him play - so this aint my word. But someone told me early this week that Washington was playing dirty - this is from someone who watched him play all year and last weekend. So not too surprised.

Before you react - we can use all the emotion we can get. I don’t mind.


----------



## Sycamore Proud

SycamoreStateofMind said:


> Nice...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I haven’t seen him play - so this aint my word. But someone told me early this week that Washington was playing dirty - this is from someone who watched him play all year and last weekend. So not too surprised.
> 
> Before you react - we can use all the emotion we can get. I don’t mind.





You don't equate playing dirty and playing with emotion do you?


----------



## Southgrad07

Saw nothing dirty from him all day.. but he deserved to get tossed. He was frustrated with his team's play and I would hope his coaches game plan..but anyways, the game was out of reach and he thought he got fouled and said one 2 many things to the stripes..not a fan of how he went out but it was far from dirty.


----------



## SycamoreStateofMind

Sycamore Proud said:


> You don't equate playing dirty and playing with emotion do you?



I’ve not seen him play since the Classic. Can you just throw a lasso around everyone and they be the same - I’m sorry, you can’t. I’m not advocating for playing dirty - but again I was told that I haven’t actually seen it with my own eyes. 

Greyson Allen (Duke) is he dirty - sure he’s dirty. Does he play with emotion - very much so. With him - I equate the two, sometimes its good sometimes its awful. With college athletes you take what you get. 

So my answer is - it just Freaking depends.


----------



## SycamoreStateofMind

Southgrad07 said:


> Saw nothing dirty from him all day.. but he deserved to get tossed. He was frustrated with his team's play and I would hope his coaches game plan..but anyways, the game was out of reach and he thought he got fouled and said one 2 many things to the stripes..not a fan of how he went out but it was far from dirty.



To clarify. 

I didn’t say he got tossed for being dirty. 

I’ve never personally seen him play dirty. 

I heard from a reliable source that he was walking a fine line in the Sectional games leading up to today. 

I did draw conclusions based on what I had h heard prior and to seeing that tweet. 

Nothing more or nothing less - I will let those that have seen him be the judge.


----------



## IndyTreeFan

Classy kid. Takes to Twitter to apologize for getting ejected. Love it. It’s that good Terre Haute upbringing!!!

Bring the emotion, the attitude, and even the chip on your shoulder to ISU. Just stay on the right side of that line. Barely. Watch some Christian Laettner. That’ll teach you how to do it!!!

Can’t wait to see this kid in BLUE!!!


----------



## Gotta Hav

pbutler218 said:


> Apparently Washington got ejected with 2 technical. NOT a good way to end your H.S. career.



And neither is 4  - 16 shooting. 

http://www.tribstar.com/sports/loca...cle_5a72cbe0-0d69-51d4-9861-6a4cc417b796.html


----------



## meistro

Southgrad07 said:


> South down by 20ish at half...game over. Worlds worst game plan. Tried to out athlete and run a team that lives on that shit.. Porter has potential but needs to go to JC or prep. These short but quick WC guards have bothered him.



This doesn’t surprise me. Seems like South teams always think they can outrun a more athletic team and it always backfires.


----------



## TreeTop

INDIANA ALL-STAR!

https://www.indystar.com/story/spor...ur-2018-indystar-indiana-all-stars/485091002/


----------



## Southgrad07

Awesome! Nice  to have multiple  Indiana all stars on the team  again!


----------



## pbutler218

Congrats to him for being named an all-star!!


----------



## Sycamore Proud

pbutler218 said:


> Congrats to him for being named an all-star!!





And congrats to Lansing and staff for keeping hin in Terre Haute!


----------



## Bluethunder

Congrats to Deavion, a great honor.

Anyone interested in meeting at the game on the 9th at Bankers Life and watching a future Sycamore and talking ISU hoops?


----------



## Jason Svoboda

HIGHLIGHTS of Terre Haute South DE’AVION WASHINGTON in North vs South All Star Classic. The Indiana St signee had team high 23 points(21 in 2nd half) Will be a good player in the Valley!  @deman3320 @IndStMBB pic.twitter.com/yXEnzSKL6M https://t.co/EeIRgpJNf3— (812)-H🏀🏀PS! (@BbalEvv) April 8, 2018


----------



## Bluethunder

Bluethunder said:


> Congrats to Deavion, a great honor.
> 
> Anyone interested in meeting at the game on the 9th at Bankers Life and watching a future Sycamore and talking ISU hoops?



Bumping this up. 

Anyone?  Anyone?


----------



## pbutler218

Anyone hear how he did against Kentucky in all-star game last night?


----------



## SycamoreStateofMind

pbutler218 said:


> Anyone hear how he did against Kentucky in all-star game last night?



Not that well... Like 2 points.


----------



## SycfromBirth

pbutler218 said:


> Anyone hear how he did against Kentucky in all-star game last night?



https://www.insidethehall.com/2018/06/09/indiana-all-stars-shocked-by-kentucky-all-stars-100-89/


----------



## pbutler218

SycfromBirth said:


> https://www.insidethehall.com/2018/06/09/indiana-all-stars-shocked-by-kentucky-all-stars-100-89/


Wow. Just goes to show that even with all that "individual" talent basketball is still a TEAM game.


----------



## Jason Svoboda

pbutler218 said:


> Anyone hear how he did against Kentucky in all-star game last night?



Box score shows he only played 7 minutes. 

Guess that isn't surprising with Mr. IU in front of him.


----------



## TreeTop




----------



## SycamoreStateofMind

https://www.tribstar.com/sports/loc...cle_8d31b753-e027-5c92-a008-5321af318549.html

decent read. He seems like a really good kid. He's going to get some opportunities early on this season it will be interesting to see how he handles everything.


----------



## sycamorebacker

They mentioned Holston as a guard.  Does anyone that has seen them practice have a feeling what positions Holston and Williams will end up playing?  
I assume Neese is a 2 and Hughes will play 2-3.


----------



## SycamoreStateofMind

sycamorebacker said:


> They mentioned Holston as a guard.  Does anyone that has seen them practice have a feeling what positions Holston and Williams will end up playing?
> I assume Neese is a 2 and Hughes will play 2-3.



I haven't seen them this year. No idea.


----------



## bigsportsfan

Leaving. Best wishes D.

https://twitter.com/deman3320/status/1246845035645210624?s=21


----------



## Bluethunder

I wish you all the best and hope you find the perfect fit to finish out your career!


----------



## treeman

Nothing but well wishes for Washington. Seemed like a very likable guy in the Lockerroom. Hope he finds his fit.


----------



## 4Q_iu

Good Luck De'Avion -- Best of luck with your next program!


----------



## Jason Svoboda

Good luck to him at his next spot. I always appreciated his junk yard dog approach on the floor with the minutes he did get.


----------



## Bluethunder

Transferring to Central State University.  It is a HBC in Wilberforce, Ohio.  He will be playing about 20 minutes from me, might have to stop and check out a game after work sometime.

Best of luck De'Avion!!


----------



## Jason Svoboda

Bluethunder said:


> Transferring to Central State University.  It is a HBC in Wilberforce, Ohio.  He will be playing about 20 minutes from me, might have to stop and check out a game after work sometime.
> 
> Best of luck De'Avion!!



Nice. I bet he is going to tear it up over there.


----------



## bigsportsfan

Actually wound up at Rust College (NAIA in Mississippi) along with Christopher Agbo. D was his conference's player of the week earlier this month.









						Gulf Coast Athletic Conference - Rust's DeAvion Washington Voted GCAC Player Of The Week
					






					www.gcaconf.com


----------

